# Vision Spinner Bad Battery?



## SpiralSequence (13/1/15)

Hi all. I recently got a Spinner 2 and was wondering what sort of battery life other users are getting out of it? I seem to be charging it more than I use it. I go from fully charged to yellow in 3 hours of moderate use. I am aware of the charging issues but mine doesnt seem to suffer from that. 

I charge it till full unplug it and then the light will go green after 10 minutes of so again indicating fully charged. I am using it on 4.3V for most of the time as well. 

Just want to get some opinions from other users and or if I should maybe return it for another one?


----------



## John (13/1/15)

Hey @SpiralSequence How old is your spinner? I get 2-3 days of moderate use of mine but I suppose the term "Moderate" is relative. Also let us know what your tank/coil setup is. I have a theory that there are a few bad batches of Spinner IIs, theres a version with darker top thread mounts and volt selectors and those ones dont seem to last as long as the lighter ones. 

I know the spinner is fussy about chargers and that, the leaflet in the box says not to use high amperage wall adaptors like iPhone chargers etc, perhaps thats where your problem lies? I'm using a low amperage wall adaptor that came with the twisp and the vision ego charger.

If you plan on replacing it, I'd like to suggest the Cloupor Mini DNA 30 here


----------



## SpiralSequence (13/1/15)

John said:


> Hey @SpiralSequence How old is your spinner? I get 2-3 days of moderate use of mine but I suppose the term "Moderate" is relative. Also let us know what your tank/coil setup is. I have a theory that there are a few bad batches of Spinner IIs, theres a version with darker top thread mounts and volt selectors and those ones dont seem to last as long as the lighter ones.
> 
> I know the spinner is fussy about chargers and that, the leaflet in the box says not to use high amperage wall adaptors like iPhone chargers etc, perhaps thats where your problem lies? I'm using a low amperage wall adaptor that came with the twisp and the vision ego charger.
> 
> If you plan on replacing it, I'd like to suggest the Cloupor Mini DNA 30 here



Hi John thanks for the reply. I am using a Mini Nautilus. Battery is dead and blinking in about 4 hours of use. The wall plug I use is a standard Samsung charger. I think its 1500mA.

Edit: I use the standare Ego charger with it. Spinner is less than a week old.


----------



## Matuka (13/1/15)

I get about 7 hours from mine, heavy use on a Nautilus Mini voltage between 3.8 and 4.3. Use the standard Ego charger, but have to unscrew and rescrew it to complete the charge. Maybe talk to your vendor and see if you are doing something wrong.


----------



## free3dom (13/1/15)

SpiralSequence said:


> Hi John thanks for the reply. I am using a Mini Nautilus. Battery is dead and blinking in about 4 hours of use. The wall plug I use is a standard Samsung charger. I think its 1500mA.
> 
> Edit: I use the standare Ego charger with it. Spinner is less than a week old.



A friend of mine had this exact problem. He had two and only one of them was like this so it would seem there was a fault with it - in the end he just trashed it


----------



## BumbleBee (13/1/15)

This does sound like a case of undercharging. Or, you could have unknowingly ended up with a clone.


----------



## John (13/1/15)

If this helps; the documentation also specifies if the battery stops charging halfway, disconnect and reconnect to continue charging to full like @Matuka mentioned. Find it wierd that a strange fault like this would be acceptable by Vision


----------



## Dubz (13/1/15)

How long does your vision spinner 2 take to charge from when it is totally flat? It should usually take between 3.5hours and 4hours to full from a flat battery. Also is this the full size Vision Spinner 2 or is it the mini version? The full size Vision Spinner 2 is 1650mah and if its your only device with moderate vaping you should get around 6 to 8 hours of vape time. If its the mini Vision Spinner 2 its 850mah which will give you around 3 to 4 hours of moderate vaping.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SpiralSequence (13/1/15)

Dubz said:


> How long does your vision spinner 2 take to charge from when it is totally flat? It should usually take between 3.5hours and 4hours to full from a flat battery. Also is this the full size Vision Spinner 2 or is it the mini version? The full size Vision Spinner 2 is 1650mah and if its your only device with moderate vaping you should get around 6 to 8 hours of vape time. If its the mini Vision Spinner 2 its 850mah which will give you around 3 to 4 hours of moderate vaping.




Yeah it takes about 4 hours to charge to full. Will do some more testing. See if I can get a proper vision charger and see if that makes a difference to the running time.


----------



## Dubz (13/1/15)

SpiralSequence said:


> Yeah it takes about 4 hours to charge to full. Will do some more testing. See if I can get a proper vision charger and see if that makes a difference to the running time.


In that case then maybe what you consider to be moderate vaping might actually be heavy vaping. Remember the higher the voltage you vape at the less time the battery will give you. But do some testing.


----------



## Jan (13/1/15)

when the charger show fully charged unplug it and plug it in again see how long it charges then if it is only a couple of minutes till the green light comes on it was fully charged and you might have another problem


----------



## SpiralSequence (14/1/15)

Just an update on the Spinner. Picked up a Vision charger and charged it full last night. Battery life has improved drastically. Also got some Vapour Mountain juice that vapes allot easier than Witchers Brew.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jos (14/1/15)

That thing is obviously faulty. When it was my go-to battery I would get at least a full day of vaping out of it.

Send it back to be replaced or get a refund.........the CPA is your friend


----------

